# Food Safety News - 08/01/2022 IAFP kicks off with Ivan Parkin Lecture straight out of Africa



## daveomak.fs (Aug 1, 2022)

IAFP kicks off with Ivan Parkin Lecture straight out of Africa​By Coral Beach on Aug 01, 2022 12:05 am
PITTSBURGH, PA — The opening session Sunday night of the annual meeting and conference of the International Association for Food Protection was one of good news. Speaking to more than half of the 3,500 attendees, President Ruth Petran ticked off a number of accomplishments, none the least of which is the organizations rebound of its... Continue Reading

A look at over 10 years of Smucker’s Kentucky facility’s inspections​By Jonan Pilet on Aug 01, 2022 12:05 am
A decade of inspections at J.M. Smucker Company’s production facility in Lexington, KY, leaves questions about how Salmonella found its way into products and spread to consumers. This May, the outbreak strain of Salmonella Senftenberg was found in the J.M. Smucker Company’s production facility in Lexington, KY.  On July 27, the CDC declared its investigation... Continue Reading

Companies in Washington and California warned over import violations​By News Desk on Aug 01, 2022 12:01 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading

Company recalls sandwich wraps after government testing finds Listeria​By News Desk on Jul 31, 2022 01:27 pm
Rachael’s Food Corporation, a Chicopee, MA establishment, is recalling 2,246 pounds of ready-to-eat meat and poultry wrap products that may be contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes, the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) announced today. FSIS is concerned that some product may be in consumers’ refrigerators. Consumers who have purchased these products... Continue Reading


----------

